# Canadians spending up 14% this Season - VISA



## pwrshift (Dec 21, 2007)

VISA says Canadians are spending 14% more this Christmas season than last year, with Albertans leading the pack spending 20% more.  No economic slowdown here.   Yet.

Brian


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 8, 2008)

When the all the data was finally in, actual spending this year was up just 5% which was less than last year. Unfortunately, I cannot post the link to the data as the article has expired so you will just have to take my word for it.


----------

